# RIYADH | King Abdullah International Gardens | U/C



## Future_2100 (Apr 14, 2021)

KAIG (King Abdullah International Gardens)
The project will have several gardens displaying the earth different biomes during the last 400 million years.
The project is set for completion at the autumn 2023. 
Some examples of the gardens:
1_ Devonian Garden
2_ Carboniferous Garden
3_ Jurassic Garden
4_ Cretaceous Garden
5_ Cenozoic Garden
6_ Pliocene Garden
7_ Garden of Choices
8_ Garden of Maze
9_ Butterflies Garden
10_ Garden of Physics
11_ Garden of Sound and light
12_ Aviary Garden







































































concept
















master plan









These are to be built after the main garden is completed































some trees that are to used from the Arabian peninsula
1_Dragon blood tree
















2_ desert rose









3_ desert crystal


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

First pillers has been placed of the super structure

















sources of the first two pictures:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412744447524278272


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

these structures are based on Mismak fortress, located in the old Riyadh district.









__
https://flic.kr/p/gpvmpM


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Gardens:








*The butterfly Garden*








*Aviary garden*
















*Maze Garden*









*Physic Garden*








*Sound Garden*








*Water Garden*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl




















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl




















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl




















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl





























Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl



























Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl




















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

more demos of the superstructure


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

superstructure has finally emerged 








twitter.com/5_Dbn


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

twitter.com/SaudiProject


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

video of progress and source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522323620105699328
cladding of the roof has started


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

https://twitter.com/BinAyyafFaisal


----------

